# Audyssey set up Marantz AV7005



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Currently running 5 speakers and when i connect the mic and set it up it wont let me take off the the 2 side speakers for a 7.1 set up so when if I run the audyssey I will get in error and it tells me to retry, I cant figure out how to skip those speakers :scratch:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Just to make sure, have you gone into Speaker Configuration and made sure that SBR/SBL are both set to off? Many AVR's by default have them set to yes, but Audyssey has always been able to detect whether or not these or any other speakers are connected. Also, is there any chance that the Surrounds are connected to the SBL/SBR? Again, the only reason I ask is that Audyssey should always detect which speakers are connected.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I also think maybe you have the 4th and 5th speakers hooked up to the surround rear speaker terminals instead of the surround side terminals.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright I figured out the speaker issue thank you both:T I ran Audyssey in 4 different areas and I was wondering Should my level checks on the 5 channels be close in range, I will take a picture and show you the results


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The levels should be unless you have some seating positions farther or closer to the speakers. it will give an average level then.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JQueen said:


> Alright I figured out the speaker issue thank you both:T I ran Audyssey in 4 different areas and I was wondering Should my level checks on the 5 channels be close in range, I will take a picture and show you the results


Hello,
I am so glad that you are now able to run MultEQ XT. It is such an awesome technology.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm going to rerun audyssey but for first time these are results


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks ok, measure as many positions as you can even taking more then on in the main listening position.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Looks ok, measure as many positions as you can even taking more then on in the main listening position.


Thanks Tony will do, and after running it I put Dark Knight Rises in and it sounded 1000 times better


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I ran it again these were the results


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

remember your room will have an affect on the levels as well. You should download an SPL meter app to your phone and test it manually and see what you get for readings?


----------

